# My Grandfathers Western Flyer



## WeishaarKC (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi everyone, I just pulled my grandfathers Western Flyer out of his basement. I believe he bought the bike when he got home from WW2 and he kept it for the rest of his life. He passed away a couple years ago at 99 years old so I can’t ask him anything about it, unfortunately. I know my dad rode it some as a kid but he doesn’t remember much about it either. I have this old photo of my grandfather with the bike and id love to put it back to the way it was in this photo. If anybody could help me ID exactly what it is and where to get parts if there’s anywhere else other than eBay. It looks like I need the tank, the headlight, the correct front fender, and the correct chain guard. 












I’d also potentially be interested in putting a motor back on it like he had it just because of how much he would talk about how he enjoyed riding him and my grandmother around the City on it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Igor (Sep 13, 2019)

Awesome score 
yea, evilbay and the for sale/wanted sections here is about it for finding parts. swap meets and flea markets are another option. You're in the right place. 
 I've got my grandfather's Hiawatha I'm working on. Nice to ride around wonder about the old daze. 

 cheers


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm thinking 1941 CWC built bike. Post in the wanted section for parts but be patient. Also if any swaps in your area try those. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Sep 13, 2019)

Welcome to the Cabe. Cool pic. Wish ya the best of luck finding your mia parts.


----------



## WeishaarKC (Sep 13, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm thinking 1941 CWC built bike. Post in the wanted section for parts but be patient. Also if any swaps in your area try those. V/r Shawn





Thanks man! I just looked in the ongoing CWC thread and it does appear to be a 1941 based on that. What’s the giveaway for CWC? Just trying to learn as much as I can. I guess since they basically stopped making bikes during the war, when he got home the only thing available was stuff that was made before the war because production hadn’t ramped back up yet. Very stoked to at least have the year pinned down.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2019)

WeishaarKC said:


> Thanks man! I just looked in the ongoing CWC thread and it does appear to be a 1941 based on that. What’s the giveaway for CWC? Just trying to learn as much as I can. I guess since they basically stopped making bikes during the war, when he got home the only thing available was stuff that was made before the war because production hadn’t ramped back up yet. Very stoked to at least have the year pinned down.




The fork and frame. That tank may be a little tough to get and if you find one the cost may surprise you. I'd definitely remove that '60s middleweight tank someone put on there though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Sep 13, 2019)

looks almost spot on to my 41 western flyer. same forks as well

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 13, 2019)

There are repro tanks that become available now and then, from CWC *Roadmaster *bikes of the 1990's(?).
A repro Roadmaster tank might not be an exact match, but such preferences should depend on the owner.
 

Not too sure about the peculiarities of *Western Flyer *tanks, e.g., sheet-metal stamping differences, (if any; many were more plain looking).
A key feature in recognizing the CWC split tanks, besides the straight bottom and chevron front, is the flared tail piece at the rear end.
Since other manufacturers, (e.g., Huffman, Murray), made bicycles for Western Auto, some *Western Flyer *tanks will not fit CWC-built frames. 
The kick stand may suffice until a 26" drop stand is obtained; they become available now and then. 
Pick any color for tires, black-wall or whitewall tires should contrast with red rims.


----------



## Igor (Sep 13, 2019)

looks like a Murray tank from mid 60's.


----------



## WeishaarKC (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you guys for all the good info. I’ll keep my eyes on the classifieds and eBay for parts. Does anyone have a good resource for vintage looking tires? It has some weird Chinese ones on it now that are pretty cracked. I’d like to get some proper tires on it that look original.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> There are repro tanks that become available now and then, from CWC *Roadmaster *bikes of the 1990's(?).
> A repro Roadmaster tank might not be an exact match, but such preferences should depend on the owner.
> View attachment 1062656
> Not too sure about the peculiarities of *Western Flyer *tanks, e.g., sheet-metal stamping differences, (if any; many were more plain looking).
> ...




I'm almost certain the Luxury Liner tank shown will NOT fit this frame. The above description may hold true for post war tanks but certainly not for prewar. If it were me I would either find the correct tank or do without. Only place to shop for tires is @John who makes the best repro chain treads in a variety of colors. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 13, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Only place to shop for tires is @John who makes the best repro chain treads in a variety of colors. V/r Shawn




  
I like John's chain tread tires.


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 13, 2019)

It's a 1941 "Tall tank" model CWC made bike. If you're okay with a repop fiberglass tank you can contact @JAF/CO, he made some before.


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 13, 2019)

Here you go, this is what it looked like. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rare-41-cwc-tall-tank.134375/


----------



## the tinker (Sep 13, 2019)

Great story and great bike. Put the correct tank on your bike.You will find it here on the CABE. It will not be cheap, but the bike won't look right with something that fits poorly.  But, before you buy one... if that bike was stored in your grandfather's place , check  that basement out... thoroughly.  Get up on a stool and check between the floor joists and on top of the duct work. If he saved the bike, he may have stuck that light and tank somewhere. Many hard to find bicycle parts, from bikes long since  scrapped , have been found stashed in attics, basements and garages. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## WeishaarKC (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you guys so much. I was curious about the “tall tank” bikes because they looked so similar. I’m going to put it back as original as I can hopefully with the right parts. I’d do repop temporarily but eventually I’d like to have the correct tank and headlight and stuff. Those tires look great so I’ll probably go with them. I asked my dad today and he said the tank may still be in the basement so I’ll keep digging next time I go up there.


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2019)

Wild looking motor setup, wish there were better pics and pic wont blow so don't even know what motor it is but even has a Whizzer rear stand, you can find the right rack and guard here because they were used on other models but the Tall Tank being one of the rarest bikes on here and only a 2 year frame/tank that doesen't share with other models ( just the WF & Roadmaster ) so you might have to settle for a repop tank. Good Luck


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 14, 2019)

I'd rub up against the bike all day if it would help me to get to be 99 years old.


----------



## WeishaarKC (Sep 14, 2019)

mrg said:


> Wild looking motor setup, wish there were better pics and pic wont blow so don't even know what motor it is but even has a Whizzer rear stand, you can find the right rack and guard here because they were used on other models but the Tall Tank being one of the rarest bikes on here and only a 2 year frame/tank that doesen't share with other models ( just the WF & Roadmaster ) so you might have to settle for a repop tank. Good Luck





Yeah I think I remember him saying it was like a boat motor where you reached back and twisted the handle to give it gas. No idea what brand it was or anything. He wrote some memoirs so I need to check and see if he wrote anything in there about it.


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 14, 2019)

Tis is a good source https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-cwc-questions.85923/


----------

